# Eliza - love the name but becoming too popular?



## Happy2BDaddy

Our little girl is due on 28th August, and we're trying to agree on a name. There are very few that we come even close to agreeing on, but one that we do both love is Eliza. We're worried though that it might be becoming quite popular. It doesn't matter if it's a bit more popular, but we would not wish to choose a name that suddenly explodes right now. 

What do you think about this? Do you know many little Eliza's? Obviously there is the Eliza Doolittle thing that could cause it to become more popular, and that actress from Eastenders daughter.

Other names on our list are Lola (also quite popular), Heidi, Penelope, and Freya (which is almost ruled out as I keep reading about how popular it is, though I've never met a Freya).

What do you think about Eliza? Do you think it's going to take off? Can you suggest any other names with a vibe that we might like, looking at our list and trying to avoid any really popular ones?

Thanks!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

The only Eliza I know is a friend's sister who is in her 20s - I had no idea it was becoming popular - I love it too, I would use it if my OH liked it :)


----------



## discoclare

Feel the same way as you! Love love love Eliza and would definitely consider if was to have another girl but worried because Natalie Cassidy has used recently. I also don't know any Elizas! But I know a few little Freyas. Lola I love too but we can't use as we already took for one of our (beautiful) cats. I tend to class anything as "Top 50" as being popular (my own rules, made up completely!). I've looked up the popularity of your names according to Office of National Statistics (2009 as 2010 data not yet released):

Eliza #119 in 2009 list (462 baby girls registered)
Lola #42 (1463)
Heidi # 97 (608)
Penelope # 328 (135)
Freya #21 (2228)

I think you should stay with Eliza if you love it!


----------



## Happy2BDaddy

Thanks! Both your replies are very helpful. I am reading this with my Mrs. We have now ruled out Freya on the grounds of extreme popularity! I think Eliza is still the front runner (probably would be Eliza Penelope) but we are just a bit worried that there could be a sudden boom of Elizas! You just never know until you're looking back in a couple of years!


----------



## lucilou

I love Eliza - it's on my list! I don't think it is common at all - I don't know any little Elizas! Just the right balance - not unheard of, but not overly common.


----------



## Happy2BDaddy

Maybe we're worrying too much about it then! Judging from the various forum threads I have been reading (not just here), it seems that a lot of people have Eliza on their lists, I've seen it quite a lot. But I suppose that of all those that give it consideration, not all will choose it.


----------



## mattison

I only know one Eliza and she must be 5 or 6 now. It was on my list but my OH doesn't care for it. I'd use it if you guys love it :)


----------



## lucilou

I love it but it's not hubby's favourite so we probably won't use it. Like you say, not everyone who likes it will use it so I think you should go for it if you both like it.


----------



## maybethisit

Lovely name. I can't see it shooting to the top of the charts in the next few years...these things usually take a bit of time so I reckon you'd be safe enough! x


----------



## Happy2BDaddy

Thankyou! Eliza is definitely the frontrunner at the moment, but there are still 4 1/2 months in which to change our minds!


----------

